# European Delivery purchasers: How much over european invoice did you pay?



## Baptizer (Feb 19, 2002)

*European Delivery purchasers: How much should i expect to pay over invoice?*

Hello....Sorry for making yet another topic. I hope this topic is appropriate. As some of you might know, i am about to do the european delivery program...just need to get to the dealer and get the ball rolling(acutally, waitin on something to happen in real-life first, which will trigger this purchasing event!).
I have basically done TONS of analyzing on all the packages and options and have come to a final conclusions. But i have a few questions in regards to this ED program.

1. People have mentioned that they got their car for about 1,500 over European invoice. Is that without options correct?(i guess what i am asking is, as i sit here and add up my car price, should i be adding in the options at full price?).

2. Exactly what is possible when it comes to this ED program? I am so tempted to go to a dealer here in the DC area and be like 'well, the guy over there told me he'd give me 1,300 over ED invoice, can you do better?".

3. When it comes to financing it, if i tell them i can get a loan through peoplefirst(i think thats waht the place is called) for 5.89%, will they usually counter with a lower finance charge?

Sorry i seem to be analyzing this too much. But, as i mentioned a few times, i graduated college about a year ago and can finally afford the car of my dreams. I think my parents(my dad is a steel worker and my mom is a clerk at a clothing store) 'penny-pinching' ways have rubbed off on me slightly........thanks guys! Really this is a great site!


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Baptizer said:


> *Hello....Sorry for making yet another topic. I hope this topic is appropriate. As some of you might know, i am about to do the european delivery program...just need to get to the dealer and get the ball rolling(acutally, waitin on something to happen in real-life first, which will trigger this purchasing event!).
> I have basically done TONS of analyzing on all the packages and options and have come to a final conclusions. But i have a few questions in regards to this ED program.
> 
> 1. People have mentioned that they got their car for about 1,500 over European invoice. Is that without options correct?(i guess what i am asking is, as i sit here and add up my car price, should i be adding in the options at full price?).*


Add up the base invoice of the car, and all the *invoce* prices of the options to get the total invoice price. Then simply add the appropriate dealer margin to get the selling price.

For example, if you're getting a 330Ci with Sport Package and Premium Package the math works out as such:

$29,610 + $545 + $2,640 = $32,795 (total invoice)
$32,795 + $1,500 (dealer margin) = $34,295 (selling price)



> *2. Exactly what is possible when it comes to this ED program? I am so tempted to go to a dealer here in the DC area and be like 'well, the guy over there told me he'd give me 1,300 over ED invoice, can you do better?".*


Check out the Rizzo method. Prices largely depend on what area you're in and your negotiation skills. Here in West Michigan, the best price I got was $1,900. However, the dealer threw in a couple of freebies (BMW factory alarm + installation, and floor mats). I used the Rizzo method and got this price from 2 dealers. I called the one that is closer to me and asked him to give me some extras. I told him that I was ready to order right away if he could sweeten the deal.



> *3. When it comes to financing it, if i tell them i can get a loan through peoplefirst(i think thats waht the place is called) for 5.89%, will they usually counter with a lower finance charge?*




My dealer offered me BMW FS financing at 5.5% up to 60 months without any haggling. I think the rate is good through the end of February. From what I've heard, if you get approved for this rate by the end of the February, BMW FS will lock the rate for up to 60 days. You'll have to verify this last detail, but I ordered my car on 1/25, got approved for the 5.5% rate and the rate is locked until I pick up the car the first week of March.



> *Sorry i seem to be analyzing this too much. But, as i mentioned a few times, i graduated college about a year ago and can finally afford the car of my dreams. I think my parents(my dad is a steel worker and my mom is a clerk at a clothing store) 'penny-pinching' ways have rubbed off on me slightly........thanks guys! Really this is a great site! *


You're doing the wise thing by researching and getting the best deal for your money. There's nothing wrong with that. Next to a home, a car is probably the biggest purchase you'll make.

Another source for level-headed advice regarding auto purchases (or any financial dealings for that matter) is Fool.com. Check it out... The method they propose is similar to Rizzo.

Good luck on your BMW purchase!


----------



## Baptizer (Feb 19, 2002)

Hello...thanks for replying!
This is a silly question(first new car purchase for me). I am going to do the Rizzo Method and i was wondering what the cost of the title and license amounts are for Virginia(is it a set standard? ).


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I got $1400 over invoice--- that's using invoice prices for the car and the options. THat does not include the destination fee of $645 (or whatever it is) and $50 in DMV fees. There were no additional dealer prep, advertising or any other fees.


----------



## Baptizer (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks robg! I was wondering about that....for the RIzzo method, he never mentions the destination/handling fees. he musta forgot i suppose  :thumb:


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Batizer - Taxes and tags amount to just around $2K.


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*$1000 over Euro Invoice*


----------



## bing330i (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: European Delivery purchasers: How much should i expect to pay over invoice?*



Baptizer said:


> *
> Sorry i seem to be analyzing this too much. But, as i mentioned a few times, i graduated college about a year ago and can finally afford the car of my dreams. I think my parents(my dad is a steel worker and my mom is a clerk at a clothing store) 'penny-pinching' ways have rubbed off on me slightly........thanks guys! Really this is a great site! *


I was going to pass on answering your questions but I was touched by your background. It somewhat reminded me of myslef when I came to this country 6 years ago with $200 in my pocket, grayhounded from LA to Pittsburgh, worked my way thru grad school, and now I have my own Bimmer and house. America is a great country - you get reward when you work hard and smart.

Most of your questions have been answered. You can check http://www.autosite.com/new/grabbag/rebatet.asp for the published financing rate.

I recommend Joern Esser at Passport, MD. I know many Washintonians had good experience with him. He is indeed a German and very helpful. He normally does $1400/1500 over without a problem. Call him at 301-702-6407 (o) 443-871-0853 (cell), or e-mail him at [email protected]. or [email protected].

Never be ashamed of being thrifty - money saved is money earned.

Good luck.


----------



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

*Euro Delivery Invoice question*

are two sets of invoices prices (euro delivery vs. domestic delivery) on options too? i know the base has two invoice prices.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Invoice prices for options are the same for both Euro and Domestic delivery.


----------



## Baptizer (Feb 19, 2002)

Thank you all for taking the time to reply! When it does come time to get the ball rolling(hopefully sooner than later), Joern is definitely going to be my guy ...i have just heard TOO MANY good things about him.

bing330ci, definitely nice to hear a great success story like that. Hopefully, mine can be just as successful as yours. I am thinkin about attending grad school in the fall...needed some time to rest and relax the brain! hehe. thanks again!


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

*hate to say this, i bought mine from Bjeorn as well and would never do it again.*

I bought my car from Bjeorn and I am not very happy with the service I got from him. If i had to do it again, I would rather pay couple hundred more and go through someone else. He was always late on calling back and the service wasn't there. Maybe he was having a bad day everytime I dealt with him, but when i am paying sub 40k for a car, that's not my concern. I have dealt with other dealerships and the service was so much better. But anyway, this just could be my personal experience as i am not American and the the sept. 11 definately did not help my kind of people (Indian, but I don't know why we are mistaken for middle eastern). I guess ignorance. Anyway, that's my 2cents.

LIL Raja


----------



## grumpsy (Feb 12, 2002)

$1000 over Euro Invoice for me...faxed 50 dealers west of the Rocky Mountains, got four acceptances and a bunch of tear-stained letters about how the dealers "only make 8% margin" selling at full Euro Retail and they can't stay in business discounting at all...wah wah wah


----------

